# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Обновление платформы 1С 8.3

## Shaekaw

Добрый день!
Может кто подскажет:
Хотим обновить платформу но не знаем какая из новых сейчас самая стабильная 18 или 19. сейчас у нас стоит 8.3.17.1851
стоят базы документооборот, бух, зуп, уат
требуется обновить конфиг для бух и зуп и собственно для этого нужна новая платформа.
проблема в том что есть большой риск что полетят остальные базы.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> Может кто подскажет:
> Хотим обновить платформу но не знаем какая из новых сейчас самая стабильная 18 или 19. сейчас у нас стоит 8.3.17.1851
> стоят базы документооборот, бух, зуп, уат
> требуется обновить конфиг для бух и зуп и собственно для этого нужна новая платформа.
> проблема в том что есть большой риск что полетят остальные базы.


В чем вы видите риск, что полетят остальные базы?
Моно старые платформы не удалять.
Для каждой базы можно настроить запуск из-под той платформы, которая нужна.
Нормально работают, например 8.3.18.1289, 8.3.19.1264

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день!
> Хотим обновить платформу но не знаем какая из новых сейчас самая стабильная 18 или 19. сейчас у нас стоит 8.3.17.1851
> стоят базы документооборот, бух, зуп, уат
> требуется обновить конфиг для бух и зуп и собственно для этого нужна новая платформа.


Добрый вечер!
А кто Вам сказал, что для обновления бух и зуп нужна более новая платформа?
На платформе 8.3.17.1851 прекрасно можно поставить все последние релизы бухни и зупа.

----------


## Shaekaw

> В чем вы видите риск, что полетят остальные базы?
> Моно старые платформы не удалять.
> Для каждой базы можно настроить запуск из-под той платформы, которая нужна.
> Нормально работают, например 8.3.18.1289, 8.3.19.1264


Тогда придется ставить отдельный сервак для каждой базы? или это можно провернуть на одном сервере?

----------


## Shaekaw

сейчас сделали бэкап актуальной базы, на тестовом сервере завели новую платформу закинули туда бэкап. программисты обновили конфиг. после этого сделали бэкап и перенесли его на старую платформу, теперь сидим проверяем и смотрим не будет ли каких-либо багов и ошибок.

----------


## 4AuHuK

Какие могут быть баги и косяки, если в самых последних релизах бухни и зупе указана минимальная ваша рабочая платформа:
_Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 3, версия 3.1.20.36
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" предназначена для использования с версиями технологической платформы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.3.17.1851, 8.3.18.1289._

_Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.105.31
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версиями технологической платформы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.3.15.2107, 8.3.16.1814, 8.3.17.1851, 8.3.18.1208._

----------


## uanek

Здравствуйте! у меня стоит 1С 8.3.17.1851. договор для отправки отчетов через нет закончился и обновления не устанавливаются. Подскажите что надо сделать для дальнейшей отправки отчётов через нет? Желательно не языком программиста, я почти полный ноль в этой теме.

----------


## uanek

Извините, если не туда написал.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! у меня стоит 1С 8.3.17.1851. договор для отправки отчетов через нет закончился и обновления не устанавливаются. Подскажите что надо сделать для дальнейшей отправки отчётов через нет? Желательно не языком программиста, я почти полный ноль в этой теме.


Заключить новый договор

----------


## Online_Z

> Здравствуйте! у меня стоит 1С 8.3.17.1851. договор для отправки отчетов через нет закончился и обновления не устанавливаются. Подскажите что надо сделать для дальнейшей отправки отчётов через нет? Желательно не языком программиста, я почти полный ноль в этой теме.


Обновление и отправка отчетов - это у 1С два разных сервиса, оба входят в договор ИТС ПРОФ + еще 1С:Контрагент для автозаполнения по ИНН + правовая база Гарант + доступ ко всем справочным и учебно-методическим материалам сайта ИТС + еще тележка других менее востребованных сервисов. Стоимость ИТС ПРОФ - 33816 руб. в год.
Можно купить по отдельности: ИТС Техно - 14280 руб. (доступ к обновлениям), 1С-Отчетность - от 1500 до 6900 руб. (в зависимости от формы собственности и региона), 1С:Контрагент - 4800 руб. в год.

----------

